# DU HDTV Issues



## acappella6 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi, 

I have DU HD+ with showtime premier. I am having a few issues, if anyone can help I would be very grateful.

1) I can only find OSN Movies HD and no other HD channels, A guy from DU rang me the other day and asked if I wanted even more HD channels than I already had, it was 35AED a month extra as as I already pay 279 I thought why not....however I still cannot find any HD channels other than that mentioned. If anyone has the same package please let me know the channel numbers. 

2) The picture size for many channels (sky news, bbc ent. etc etc) seems to be broadcast in 4:3 where as only show sports and a few others are broadcast in 16:9. I rang du and the useless assistant told me to adjust the settings to 'stretch' the 4:3 picture to 16:9, this is not what I was looking for, as obviously the picture makes everything look fat when 'stretched' I have checked all the settings etc and nothing makes all the channels correct, 

basically Du support is terrible, the price is crazy and the content is rubbish. 

How I miss Sky HD+ 

If anyone can help with the issues above please let me know. I cannot bear to call DU again, i am going grey.


----------



## cashlance (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi there, Did you have any luck fixing this? Which model of TV set top box do you have?

I have the Motorola VIP1216 and have found that you need to go into the settings and select HD 1080i in order for the picture to show up correctly. I have also found that this setting is sometimes lost when power to the box is cut.

Currently I have a bigger issue in that the box appears not to be sending Dolby Digital audio over HDMI to my receiver...


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

Well good luck in getting any answers from DU. Each client seems to have a different problem. I had a huge problem with DU the other day as my channels kept freezing and didn't unfreeze untill i changed the channel. I was a little upset about this so I called the call center...... after 20 minutes of being on hold a woman answered, by this time I was even more upset as a result of waiting for 20 mins to get through, she kept saying hello.....hello....hello.... SHE COULDN'T HEAR ME......she said "sir can you call back?......and hung up!!!!!!! I WENT MAD!!!!!!! after another 15 minutes of waiting when I called again..... as luck would have it i got the same bloody woman..... Hello.....Hello..... So I shouted "TAKE OF YOUR HEAD SET BECAUSE IT OBVIOUSLY DOESN'T WORK" low and behold suddenly she could hear me!!!! WELL as you can imagine by now I was fuming....... 

I recieved a message yesterday saying that my bill of 35AED was due and should be paid to avoid disconnection (I pay 250AED per month so this means that I must have paid too much last month) If DU are so eager to chase up bills for late payment maybe we should deduct days bills if the service is not running 100%!!!!!!!!


----------

